# Looking for A Site Logo



## andoird213 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm about to open up a new Android opinions blog called Analysis Android. So, I'm in need of a nice logo for the site. Seeing as how I have NO Photoshop, GIMP, or any other type of photo editing software skills, I'm looking for someone who would be willing to create the logo for me, with full credit given on the site (if wanted, if you don't want your name mentioned, it won't be shared  ). Obviously, I would like the logo to have an Android in it, or at least have it something Android-ish, and I was thinking something with a magnifying glass (because of 'Analysis'). However, this is just what I was thinking; let your imaginations run wild!! I would prefer that you didn't post anything on the thread, so if you're interested in taking on the task, shoot me a private message, and either we can talk there, or I'll give you my email address.

Thanks!


----------



## doomagoli (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I am ready to make it for you. I am a graphic designer . I know all software..


----------

